# Como elevar voltaje DC con diodos y capacitores



## SheckoBassMaster (Abr 23, 2014)

Buenas a todos los foreros, 
*L*o que a*-*continuacion expongo es una duda que surgio por un proyecto que estoy desarrollando.
*L*a idea principal es construir un amplificador para guitarra portatil (Peque*Ñ*o,ligero y Potente) puesto que se requiere cierta presencia en espacios a*B*iertos claro sin perder mucho del cuerpo o la tonalidad de la guitarra y peque*Ñ*o y ligero para que sea facil de cargar en el hombro como maletin se que siempre es mas facil comprar uno que satisfaga mis necesidades pero no tengo fondos suf*I*c*I*entes jeje,
*B*ueno la loca teoria avalada hasta cierto punto por un ing. de mi comunidad es poder usar una bateria de acido-plomo de 6v a 5Ah elevar el voltaje y usar un TDA 2040  o 2050 y asi obtener unos 20w o mas y pues tener buenos resultados y no se de que manera se puede elevar el voltaje de la pila para alimentar alguno de dichos integrados y no me queria meter en broncas de construir una fuente con trafo y mosfet y cosas de esas por*-QU*e soy principiante asi que si pudieran darme un norte se los agradeceria. ...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 23, 2014)

Pues en lo que no te quieres meter "es la unica forma de hacerlo" ahora que esa potencia que pides con esa bateria NI SUEÑES LOGRARLA, debes prever las perdidas de potencia en el elevador, el amplificador y asi llegas a tu potencia de entrada requerida, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SheckoBassMaster (Abr 23, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta si mucho me temia que fuera la unica forma de hacerlo  entonces alguna otra recomendacion un integrado que consuma menos amperes u otra forma ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola, si buscas un CI que desperdicie menos "energía", también se verá afectada la potencia útil que necesitas.
La óptima solución es utilizar una batería con la tensión requerida para tu amplificador.
En cuanto a la capacidad de corriente, dependerá del tiempo artístico que requieras, de la fuerza de voluntad para cargar la batería de un lado a otro y del recurso de tu bolsillo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 23, 2014)

Intenta con una batería de esas mismas pero que entregue 12 volts. 
Porque además el inversor te consumiría demasiado rápido la batería y quizá el peso del transformador lo haga menos inviable


----------

